# Winter Defiance!!!



## Argee

For all of you who have hade enough of winter, then you can relate to this persons message.


----------



## wheely_boy

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## guest

good one randy...

We've had no snow here not even enough to make that sculpture...


----------



## tisenberg

That's cool, guess they don't have young kids.


----------



## johnray13

Maybe the kids are the ones who did it


----------



## Chris

HAHAHAHAHA!

:wontshare


----------



## Spike

*Not Here*

I don't have those concerns here in Texas, but my friends in Wisconsin (the great north woods) enjoyed the picture. Thanks!
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_3_10.gif' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_3_9.gif' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_3_2.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## Live Oak

Glad we don't have that kinda snow here! I am ready for Spring already! :blacksuit


----------



## bo1

Repeat often. "I will not bitch about snow". "I will not bitch about snow".


----------



## Live Oak

Bo, where did you get that picture from? A nice dusting of snow ehh??


----------



## bo1

Repeat again. "I will not bitch about snow".


----------



## bo1

One last time...All together now..."We shall not bitch about the snow".

(First two were from Labrador and the last, I don't have a clue except it's some place nasty)
(Sorry about the delay, Chief, I'm back on the dial up and it takes a loooooong time to load in)


----------



## jodyand

That s more snow then i would ever see in 50 life times:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod

*snow*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *That s more snow then i would ever see in 50 life times:lmao:
> Jody *


 We have had snow like that last photo. They called it the blizzard of 1977. To this day in Buffalo there is the annual blizzard ball.


----------



## jodyand

Yes we are luckey to see a inch of snow every 10 to 15 years:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## bo1

Memories for you Slipshod. The blizzard started at 10 am. I looked outside in Lewiston and said to self. Self, go home. I started the 15 minute drive to Grand Island at 10:15 am. I reached Grand Island and my home at 2 am without my car. It got hung up on the Island at the Plaza. I pulled a gun on a guy with a Jeep and he took me home. The gun is a joke but if he said no and I had a gun..... anyhow, I had over 12' of snow in the driveway and managed to climb over it and got into the house. We were locked in for 3 days fighting snow and drifts. Here's a picture for you for old times sake.


----------



## slipshod

*blizzzard*



> _Originally posted by bo1 _
> *Memories for you Slipshod. The blizzard started at 10 am. I looked outside in Lewiston and said to self. Self, go home. I started the 15 minute drive to Grand Island at 10:15 am. I reached Grand Island and my home at 2 am without my car. It got hung up on the Island at the Plaza. I pulled a gun on a guy with a Jeep and he took me home. The gun is a joke but if he said no and I had a gun..... anyhow, I had over 12' of snow in the driveway and managed to climb over it and got into the house. We were locked in for 3 days fighting snow and drifts. Here's a picture for you for old times sake. *


 Bo I was working at Donner -Hanna Coke in South Buffalo the day of the blizzard. I ran a 966 Cat wheel loader for the next three days, clearing streets.


----------



## Live Oak

The biggest blizzard that comes to my mind that I have ever been in was the blizzard of 1966. The snow was so bad, it was a week before the snow plows made it out our house. I lived in Camp Springs, MD at the time.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by bo1 _
> *Repeat often. "I will not bitch about snow". "I will not bitch about snow". *


must be Canada eh


----------



## bo1

Yeh, Labrador...near your Newfie neighbors.... yeh?...Fuhrman blvd had 30' drifts and remember when Rockerfeller...I think it was Rockerfeller, the governor....sent in the monster snow blowers to help out. They broke down in a heart beat. They used huge V plows to break through and occassionally toss a 1970 Chevy out onto the side shoulder. I thing that Jimmie Griffin had the right idea when he said .."get a six pack, kick back and stay off the streets". 

A blizzard in MD? That could have been a foot of snow and that state would shut down. My brother lives there and does nothing but bitch when he gets a few inches.


----------



## Live Oak

No, we got about 30 inches. Had snow drifts up past the roof. I remember going out or trying to go out the front door and the storm door would not open because the snow was blocking it. I climbed through snow up to my waist to the paper box only to find that the paper did not get delivered. (young kid with a case of the dumb ass :idea: )


----------



## Chris

WOW! Now that is some snow!

Where is that train plow picture when you need it?


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *WOW! Now that is some snow!
> 
> Where is that train plow picture when you need it?
> 
> *


Here it is:captain: 
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7e58ac80-5b0d-2fb7-3bb9-41b419d07c1d&size=>


----------



## bo1

That's really cool. I'd love to ride in that thing, well...at least once. It's like the ice breaker boats we have up here. Love to drive one for about a day..probably couldn't take the pounding for more then that.


----------



## Spike

*Money*

Don't a lot of you guys make some good money clearing snow? I had a friend in Wisconsin that made about $3,000 every snow fall.


----------



## tisenberg

When I plow, the only thing I get is peace and quiet, well not exactly, but you know what I mean.

Actually, you can make some good money if you have a plow on the front of a truck. You can get $50 or higher depending on the size of the parking lot. McDonalds, Wendy's, etc, the ones that are not in a shopping center have no choice but to pay the first dude who comes along UNLESS they have a contract and most don't.


----------

